# food grade grease



## jrhoto (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: food gread grease*

Haynes lubri film food grade grease. You can get it from most bee supply places or go to amazon, they have it.
John
poor valley bee farm


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: food gread grease*

Kelly used to carry it.


----------



## ohmslaw (Dec 1, 2014)

*Re: food gread grease*

When I managed a short order grill in college, we used Sani-Lube on the shake machines.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: food gread grease*

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/mm5/merc...ode=mannlake&sType=1&Search=grease#!HH-575/1/


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

In a pinch you could use shorting.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

USP Vaseline would probably meet the criteria. I've always used shortening.


----------



## Levi's Bees (Feb 7, 2014)

what is the heat tolerance of a Vaseline and shortening well that just melt?


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Vaseline gets pretty runny with heat and pressure (I've tried to use it in loose saxophone mechanisms to take up some of the slop....it was not helpful).

More importantly (as we learned in 7th grade health) Vaseline deteriorates rubber...white lithium grease doesnt. I think recommending Vaseline is not smart...less smart to use it.



Michael Bush said:


> USP Vaseline would probably meet the criteria. I've always used shortening.


----------



## Levi's Bees (Feb 7, 2014)

after some more research I found Danco silicone grease it is a plumbers grease food safe and has like a 400f temperature no smell or taste and clear like color $4.00 or less at Lowes or home depo


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

anyone using products other than food approved grease will just ruin their bearings over time.


----------



## Levi's Bees (Feb 7, 2014)

Danco silicone grease is food grade


----------

